# Lion Mouth Slingshot



## Northerner

*Lion Mouth Slingshot*​​
The traditional nailhead slingshot still seems to be very popular in China although many modern examples are now made from hightech plastics or stainless steel rather than wood. This attractive frame style has even caught the attention of some American slingshot shooters. I joined the club a while back when I bought a traditional POM Feihu and a hybrid Feihu frame that I still enjoy regularly. The Lion Mouth design looked a bit different so I recently ordered one from MAKarchery on AliExpress. Shipping time to central Canada with ePacket was an amazing 15 days -- only 11 business days. The frame with some yellowish bands arrived in the typical sealed white plastic shipping bag with English and Chinese labels. The contents were well padded in bubble wrap and nothing was damaged.

The Lion Mouth frame is made from ABS resin with a curvy shape that settles well in my hand. The lightly textured ABS has some sort of rubberized coating that provides a secure grip. With heavy use I'm sure the coating will eventually wear off but the frame will still be useable after this happens. For $6.77 USd I definitely can't complain. The frame has the common narrow fork tip with a healthy fork thickness from front to back. Like the Feihu, the fork is thicker at the base and tapers towards the end with the traditional nailhead button on top.

The handle on this comfortable frame has a well-rounded contour with no sharp edges or corners. It bends away at the bottom to match the shape of a slightly closed hand. The forks have a fairly low profile but I don't find them too low for safety. The fork gap is a generous 2.2" which is wider than most of my frames. When shooting I hold high on the forks and actually lean them a bit towards the target for a ball path that's even closer to my hand. This hold gives very low stress on the wrist and seems to contribute to accuracy. I use a finger hook & thumb brace hold but I found that a pinch grip is also comfortable.

The tip design is over-the-top and requires that wider bands wrap around the fork tip and completely cover the tip when at full draw. It looks different and was a big change from what I shot for many years but the style works fine and the results show that it doesn't hinder accuracy. I had no problem regularly hitting a plastic golfball from 10 yards. Unfortunately, my longer distance shooting will have to wait until the deep snow melts.

The Lion Mouth has a lot of pros but still has one obvious con. Some shooters prefer a lanyard on their frames but this model doesn't come with any attachment method. A small threaded eyelet should work fine for fastening a lanyard but would require a hole to be drilled in the bottom of the handle.

Overall I think this frame was a good purchase. The unique shape is what first caught my eye. I enjoy small frames and the bargain price was too much to resist. I'm fighting the urge to order a couple more.

*Frame Details*

Overall length = 116 mm (4.5")

Width across forks = 83 mm (3.25")

Fork gap = 56 mm (2.2")

Fork width = 13.5 mm (0.5")

Material = ABS resin

Total weight = 105 g (3.8 oz)

*Bands* = Unknown orange with 0.025" thickness

*Band cu*t = 18 mm x 12 mm x 190 mm

*Speed* = 232 fps with 5/16" steel and 32" draw


----------



## urbanshooter

Thank you for the review. Looks like a good buy! I think this is the resin version of the steel frame that Kalevala thought felt familar, like a PSTS in his hand?


----------



## KawKan

Great job on that review.

I have one, and enjoy shooting it.

I drilled it for lanyard with no issues.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Excellent review. I have a couple of them and love them. Definitely comfy in my hand and has become one of my EDC's


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Forgot to say the Dankung version I've found to be the best quality and feels more robust


----------



## Kalevala

urbanshooter said:


> Thank you for the review. Looks like a good buy! I think this is the resin version of the steel frame that Kalevala thought felt familar, like a PSTS in his hand?


Looks similar to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag

Excellent review


----------



## stevekt

I have something similar but it has a red star instead of that oval crest. The wide fork gap is nice.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> I have something similar but it has a red star instead of that oval crest. The wide fork gap is nice.


I've seen pictures of that version, can I ask if you remember where you got it?


----------



## stevekt

AKA Forgotten said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar but it has a red star instead of that oval crest. The wide fork gap is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen pictures of that version, can I ask if you remember where you got it?
Click to expand...

I got it from Aliexpress.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNfHzR8k


----------



## AKA Forgotten

stevekt said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar but it has a red star instead of that oval crest. The wide fork gap is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen pictures of that version, can I ask if you remember where you got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it from Aliexpress.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNfHzR8k
Click to expand...

Many thanks


----------



## crazyslingshot

Same here, I also found DANKUNG has better quality for same models sold at DANKUNG and other web shops



AKA Forgotten said:


> Forgot to say the Dankung version I've found to be the best quality and feels more robust


----------



## crazyslingshot

quite different from DANKUNG's , even the surface is not the same.....



stevekt said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar but it has a red star instead of that oval crest. The wide fork gap is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen pictures of that version, can I ask if you remember where you got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it from Aliexpress.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNfHzR8k
Click to expand...


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Good review. Hard to resist for that price.


----------



## stevekt

crazyslingshot said:


> quite different from DANKUNG's , even the surface is not the same.....
> 
> 
> 
> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have something similar but it has a red star instead of that oval crest. The wide fork gap is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen pictures of that version, can I ask if you remember where you got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it from Aliexpress.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNfHzR8k
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

$5.00 vs $30.00. I would expect it to be different.


----------



## Northerner

They don't look very different to me. Here is another pic of the cheapo $7 Lion Mouth. The emblem has the same pink and blue lion face. The frame shape looks the same. The surface of the cheapo frame is textured. A while ago DanKung was giving these away with minimum orders.

The Lion Mouth on the black & red is the one from AliEx. The frame with the hand is from the DanKung web site.


----------



## Northerner

A couple more comparison pics. Don't be too surprised if these frames come from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Ukprelude

Northerner said:


> A couple more comparison pics. Don't be too surprised if these frames come from the same manufacturer.


You're right bud, we need to remember aliexpress is mainly a supplier/wholesaler site. Not naming names but multiple times I've seen the exact same products on sites that have came from suppliers who sell said products on aliexpress. Sometimes buying from sites like aliexpress cuts out the middleman as you're buying direct from supplier. I recently bought 2m of blue and green bands from a guy on Ebay at what I thought was an excellent price then a week later I saw the exact same bands on Ali for half the price, now I know where the guy got his rolls from so now I'll cut out the middle man and buy from the supplier on Aliexpress, you get me? Haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Have to admit all yours do look the same. The middle one here is the szs version and it has a harder more shiny plastic look and feel than the one on the left which has a nice rubbery feel


----------



## Northerner

That's interesting. The rubberized coating is missing on the SZS version (aka Lion Mouth) from *Wu Jim* but his web pic shows the coating. The manufacturer skipped the coating step for some reason. The reason is likely for cost savings but the online pic on Wu Jim's site should be updated so customers are not disappointed.

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=30c43808503f4e2d9bce495f64c9bae7

I had the same coating issue with my favorite little resin pincher frame. This frame is available from lots of AliEx dealers for under $4. The frame comes with cheap sights but I don't use them anyway. Here are some pics that I just took of two of my frames. One has the shiny finish and the other has the dull rubberized coating. The coating provides a nice grip & feel but also fills minor imperfections and scratches. I'm sure the coating will eventually scratch and wear off but it would be nice to get what the dealer pics show. My other two examples of this same frame also have no coating but the dealer pics show the matt rubberized coating. For $3.71 each I'm not sending them back...lol. They all shoot fine and I like the frame.


----------



## Northerner

Also... for $29 the stainless steel version of the Lion Mouth is available from Wu Jim.

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=08be2a0ad6c54e51a2887c9309b73114

I think this is the same frame from an AliEx dealer (Mr Yang) for a few dollars less.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Powerful-440-Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-With-Rubber-Band-Catapult-Powerful-Hunter-Sling-Shot-for-Hunting-Outdoor/32891898248.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.120.35744cf456vaB3&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=91ffa70c-c4ab-4288-a86c-fb37867344c8-18&algo_pvid=91ffa70c-c4ab-4288-a86c-fb37867344c8&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## AKA Forgotten

I feel the same about the SZS, it was a good price and still shoots the same. Also I got that one for when out with friends and maybe when the grandkids are old enough, didn't want any of them beating up my Dankung ones.

With the stainless steel version, there is the option of shiny or non-shiny. As you see I opted for the latter and it's a real beauty in every way.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

I recently ordered one of the $7 USD versions from Wu Jim. Like I said in a previous post, real hard to pass up for the price. I will post a couple pictures on this thread when it arrives, for comparison purposes.

Sure, I could have gotten a slightly cheaper price from AliExpress or similar, but I've had bad experiences with a couple unscrupulous merchants on AliExpress recently, so at least for now I will be sticking to vendors with whom I've had positive interaction.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

So far been lucky with aliexpress, but have always had excellent goods and service from WuJim and dankung.

Will be interesting seeing what version you receive, either way still a good shooter


----------



## Kalevala

Northerner said:


> Also... for $29 the stainless steel version of the Lion Mouth is available from Wu Jim.
> 
> https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=08be2a0ad6c54e51a2887c9309b73114
> 
> I think this is the same frame from an AliEx dealer (Mr Yang) for a few dollars less.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Powerful-440-Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-With-Rubber-Band-Catapult-Powerful-Hunter-Sling-Shot-for-Hunting-Outdoor/32891898248.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.120.35744cf456vaB3&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_10059_10884_317_10548_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=91ffa70c-c4ab-4288-a86c-fb37867344c8-18&algo_pvid=91ffa70c-c4ab-4288-a86c-fb37867344c8&transAbTest=ae803_4


I have that Wu Zim stainlless steel ZSZ and like it a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## SLINGDUDE

"You win some, you lose some." Pretty much sums up my experience with AliExpress.


----------



## whadafork

This model was my favourite until I got my hands on SS's Axiom Champ.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

My lion mouth arrived from wu jim yesterday. It does not have a rubberized coating. Despite the texture it is a bit too slippery being just hard plastic. I wrapped it in camo tape and now it feels a lot more stable in my hand. At $7 USD, I'm happy with my purchase.

To me, it feels and holds kind of like a really chunky, curvy lil plinker, a design and size i very much like shooting. Overall I really like this style of frame and will probably buy a couple more and try to carve my own at some point.


----------



## MakoPat

Dang! Excellent review!

How did I miss this one? Thanks, Northerner.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Ukprelude

I also have the black one you had and I saw this catty, what's you're thoughts  I dont think we could go wrong for the price

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude

440 stainless apparently









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner

A few days ago I ordered a second Lion Mouth from AliEx. It never hurts to have a spare or to band up differently. The rubberized coating wears off easily on these frames but a quick rough-up with 000 or 0000 steel might make them less slippery. I might try to find a source for the rubberized coating. Maybe it can be bought in a spray can. These LM frames sure point nice and I like the low forks.


----------



## Northerner

*Pinch Grip on Lion Mouth*​
Up until a couple of days ago all my shooting with the Lion Mouth was with a thumb brace hold. After watching (again) the Lion Mouth video review by Pebble Shooter I decided to try a pinch or fist hold on the frame. It looked awkward and uncomfortable in the video review so I had avoided this hold style. After spending an afternoon comparing the Pinch to the Thumb Brace, I now have an appreciation for both hold styles with this small frame. The Pinch/Fist grip feels great on this frame. With a 3 1/4" (82 mm) max width, the hand stretch is quite comfortable. The contour across the pinch area on the frame is peaked to give you a full hand web contact. A firm hook with your index finger and thumb produce the "Fist Grip" but I prefer a relaxed hold with these digits pointing forward. The bent handle gives a secure grip with the remaining fingers and doesn't feel risky at all. A lanyard could easily be mounted with a rifle sling swivel stud in the bottom of the handle if you feel the need.


----------



## Northerner

The second *Lion Mouth* arrived today from China. Shipping time was 21 days from date of order (15 business days). The frame was wrapped in a few layers of bubble wrap and came sealed in the standard white plastic bag. No damage to the frame. Transaction went smooth. Total cost was $7.28 shipped.


----------



## Northerner

Here is a short video of me shooting the *LMS* (*L*ion *M*outh *S*lingshot) from just over 16 yards. Ammo was 1/4" steel and cheap Chinese bands that came with the frame. Video quality is not the greatest.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Nice to see you and good shooting. They are a dream to shoot, you looked as relaxed as I feel when shooting mine.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

I've really enjoyed mine as well! I may have also ordered another one, just in case.


----------



## Northerner

It's been over a year since I added to this topic. This afternoon I did a short video with my new *Red Star Lion Mouth* slingshot. It very similar to the Pink Lion Mouth, only a tad smaller.


----------



## Tag

Awesome video, thanks for sharing


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

stevekt said:


> I got it from Aliexpress.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNfHzR8k


Link doesn’t seem to work ? 🥲


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwatch

Anyone willing to sell this lion mouth ss pl PM me (US)


----------

